# Trayvax Wallet



## Loki (Dec 16, 2016)

I recently purchased a new wallet. I really liked my old one, it finally fell apart and had to be replaced. I was looking for something different and found the Trayvax "original" model.  Pretty cool design, bullet proof and very useful. It's designed to reduce size & weight, carrying everything tightly and secure, it's also RFID-resistant. I like the size and the ruggedness of the design.  They have several designs and have evolved this over the last two years.

Here's a link: Trayvax® Wallet For Life: Metal RFID Resistant Wallets



 Made of anodized aircraft aluminum and cold rolled steel with full enclosure. Held together by heat-resistant elastic, blackened metal grommets, and Type II MIL-SPEC paracord.

Designed to fit 3-14 cards and 1-5 bills, for increased capacity check out our High-Roller Extended Strap.
*Length:* 4.5 Inches  *Width:* 2.8 Inches  *Thickness:* 0.5 Inches

  


Be safe out there, Merry Christmas!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 27, 2017)

looks stupid as fuck.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like it will hurt when you sit on it in your back pocket.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 27, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> looks stupid as fuck.



Get off the fence and tell him what you really think.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 27, 2017)

[Q


----------



## 104TN (Apr 27, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> looks stupid as fuck.


----------



## CDG (Apr 28, 2017)

I got one of these awhile back, but I got the model that didn't have the bottle opener.  I really like it.  Makes me carry only what I need/use, instead of continuing to stuff my wallet with bullshit.  It fits into a front jeans pocket a lot more comfortably, and I like the RFID resistance. I don't know how prevalent that actually is, but this way I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 28, 2017)

You gotta have a bottle opener.

I'm waiting for anti-skimming technology that automatically zaps the skimmer with 50,000 volts when he/she tries to scan your ass in the checkout line.


----------



## CDG (Apr 28, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> You gotta have a bottle opener.
> 
> I'm waiting for anti-skimming technology that automatically zaps the skimmer with 50,000 volts when he/she tries to scan your ass in the checkout line.



I carry a bottle opener each on my car and motorcycle key chains.  I ain't no rookie.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 28, 2017)

CDG said:


> I carry a bottle opener each on my car and motorcycle key chains.  I ain't no rookie.



May the God of Beer bless you, bro.


----------



## compforce (May 1, 2017)

I have the Axis (it's the one without the bottle opener like @CDG ).  I haven't had it too long, but so far so good.  As far as RFID, add a couple of these on your credit cards and you'd be good.

Amazon.com : 16 RFID Blocking Sleeves (12 Credit Card Holders & 4 Passport Protectors) Ultimate Premium Identity Theft Protection Sleeve Set for Men & Women. Smart Slim Design perfectly fits Wallet / Purse. : Office Products


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 3, 2017)

I bet the owners of this wallet only accept skim milk in their roasted pecan Chai Tea Latte.


----------



## Muppet (May 3, 2017)

Kenny picked one up, got me one also last year / year and a half. It's ok. Nothing special. I actually use it for work. I won't take my wallet to work, in case some fucking cracked out dick head wants to jack me, so, he gets the travax.

M.


----------



## Loki (Jul 29, 2017)

Well that was an overwhelming hit and most tactful replies...as always. I like it, so there!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 1, 2017)

Loki said:


> Well that was an overwhelming hit and most tactful replies...as always. I like it, so there!



Same old, same old. It's refreshing. Many of these retards, I'm proud to call brother and sister. Hell. There is 1 girl here, been more of my sister than my own.

M.


----------

